# Funny Five Minutes



## Milo26 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi there! I have just joined the website so I hope I am doing this correctly!
I've got a 3 month old cockapoo puppy. Brilliant in all areas however we are teething/biting! 
It was ok at first but when in the garden he will have a 'funny five minutes' consisting of running loops around the garden then jumping up and biting spitefully. This occurs when we are just standing in the garden and not fussing him. We have tried ignoring him (and getting holes in our clothes), tried replacing his mouth with a toy, shutting the back door on him, severe telling off and nothing works!
Please help!!!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

First thing to remember is this is not spiteful it is normal puppy zoomies and he is playing even if it is too rough. 

Diverting onto tugging toys can help and I also find it really valuable to teach pups to play tug and release when asked. Statis toys will not be fun enough but a long toy waved around may well do the job


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

All puppies have these moments - honestly. It doesn't last for ever, it will get better - it is a stage.
I'm lucky in that it is a very long time since I have had a pup without also having an older dog. Older dogs have their tails swung on, their noses nipped and their ears pulled by demon vampire puppies. Older dogs' are generally amazingly tolerant of this behaviour - and may even encourage race and chase games with young pups - or lie down with them and practice teeth knitting - which sounds awful when accompanied with growlyrowls - but apparently is wonderful fun. We had a pup JRT years ago who used to torment our older GSD. Puff would zoom under and around Sheba nipping at her feet at warp speed - poor Sheba on occasions actually fell over as she tried to lift all of her feet off the ground and out of Puff's reach simultaneously  When teeth knitting Puff would literally climb into Sheba's mouth and nip at the inside of her lips. Sheba could have swallowed her whole - but she never did. Sometimes she'd pin her with a paw - or stalk off with a body shake - indicating the end of the game. Inzi terrorised out rottie cross and Puff and now in turn has been hounded, bitten, jumped on and pestered by Kiki and Dot.
Puppies need to learn how to play - at 3 months your pup is an enormous question mark and bundle of energy - he has these wonderful legs and amazing teeth and too much bounce and not enough brain!
Make sure that he gets adequate quiet sleep time, but also good routine of exercise and interaction. If you have friends with older dogs go for a little walk together and let him interact with adult dogs who you are familiar with.
At home have lots of interaction with your little chap - always have treats to hand and make sure your pup knows what sit is. If he learns to sit for a treat in between mad racing and lunging biting there is a moment for you to praise and reward and remind him to listen to you.
Calm, convincing, consistent kind training and full body armour - you will survive


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Molly and Sid do a lot of what marzi has described and all very normal. Who better than marzi to put it into words to explain how it is and that it will get better as they get older. 
I love the bit about not enough brain, yep this is an excellent description of Sid!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

As usual Marzi has nailed it, except I take exception to the "not enough brain" remark. It is a smart puppy indeed who diligently practices his big wolf skills every single day. He'll need to stalk, chase, lunge, pounce, kill, eviscerate, and break the bones of his prey in order to eat and to stay strong and healthy. He is making his muscles big, his manner fierce and his attack quick and effective. 

Take him out with you and teach him to chase balls, eviscerate his stuffies and break down sticks. He'll thank you for it and the sooner he learns that you are not the prey or his litter mate things will improve.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

sounds to me like you have a very normal cockapoo


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> As usual Marzi has nailed it, except I take exception to the "not enough brain" remark. It is a smart puppy indeed who diligently practices his big wolf skills every single day. He'll need to stalk, chase, lunge, pounce, kill, eviscerate, and break the bones of his prey in order to eat and to stay strong and healthy. He is making his muscles big, his manner fierce and his attack quick and effective.
> 
> Take him out with you and teach him to chase balls, eviscerate his stuffies and break down sticks. He'll thank you for it and the sooner he learns that you are not the prey or his litter mate things will improve.


I should have said not yet enough spare brain capacity to work out that you are not the chew toy  brain is full up of being mad puppy with legs and teeth


----------



## Dexter0615 (Aug 16, 2015)

I feel your pain- literally! Dexter is 12 weeks on Saturday and does exactly as you describe. Tonight it's holes in my pyjamas and tooth marks in an arm.... Love him to bits, but as you say, it can be frustrating- particularly round friend's kids who just couldn't tolerate a friendly 'nip'! Following advice from some lovely, helpful people on here, I am trying to develop the play and leave (not going so well) and trading items he is biting for a couple of high value toys that he doesn't get to see often! We have the additional issue that Dexter is a scavenger and will literally eat anything. we are having to learn not to chase him but to distract and replace before he gets too manic and nippy if he thinks he is being chased. Time outs have been somewhat effective- though could need a few in a row! Often, he is overtired, so I've started to pick him up and put him in his crate and he's yet to make any fuss but drops off to sleep after looking briefly disgruntled! He is in day care two days a week and being with other dogs is beginning to help I think also. Finally, if all else fails, spend two hours going through old posts on here; it shows how this is clearly quite typical behaviour and also that it doesn't last forever- it's reassuring! I am riding it through!! (This being said he has been a demon this evening- we'll see what puppy class brings tomorrow!)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think you are lucky that it lasts 5 minutes!!! With Lady the zoomies lasted about 15 and we basically had to lift our feet and just get out of her way. I will add, she is the absolute, most caring, loving, gentle creature that has ever walked. so please dont think the zoomies are a personality trait, they do stop.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

And when they stop you wish they'd come back. I miss my evening zoomies. Lexi has her occasional crazy eyes doodle dash but not the same anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

